# Razer osvr



## mauhdl (1. April 2016)

Hallo wollte mich bei euch erkundigen ob jemand das vr headset von razer hat und mir berichten kann was es so kann.lg


----------



## mauhdl (1. April 2016)

Hat den keiner Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Chinaquads (1. April 2016)

Höre ich das erste mal was von. Der Preis ist interessant, leide steht nirgends was zur Auflösung vom Display da -.-


----------



## mauhdl (1. April 2016)

Was ich so mit bekommen habe sollte es schon richtig gut sein.


----------



## mauhdl (1. April 2016)

Aber ich brauch Infos ich möchte es mir kaufen .


----------



## mauhdl (1. April 2016)

Razer OSVR Hacker Dev Kit


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. April 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Höre ich das erste mal was von. Der Preis ist interessant, leide steht nirgends was zur Auflösung vom Display da -.-



Steht doch da:
OSVR Hacker Development Kit

Ein Schirm mit 5,5" und 401 PPI, also FullHD.


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2016)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Steht doch da:
> OSVR Hacker Development Kit
> 
> Ein Schirm mit 5,5" und 401 PPI, also FullHD.


Ja und was meinst du ist es ok fürn einstig ins vr leben ?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. April 2016)

Das hat dann wohl eine Auflösung von 1920x1080. 

Nicht gerade viel.


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2016)

Ja aber das reicht doch oder nicht muß ja nicht 4k oder sonst was die psvr hat ja auch nur full hd naja ich weiß auch nicht .


----------



## mauhdl (3. April 2016)

Das ist auch recht interessant : VR-Brillen-Vergleich: Razer OSVR Hacker Dev Kit 1.4


----------



## fipS09 (3. April 2016)

Du kannst deine Posts übrigens editieren. Mehrfachposts werden hier von der Moderation nicht gerne gesehen.

Zum Topic: FullHD ein paar cm vor den Augen OHNE speziell entwickeltes Display dürfte schon arg pixelig sein. Bestell dir das Teil bei Amazon und wenn's nix ist schickst du es einfach zurück.


----------



## Deathseal (4. April 2016)

Huhu ich bin seit Samstag stolzer Besitzer der Oculus Rift CV1. Und mit FullHD brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen. selbst 2160x1080 ist viel zu wenig. Hinzu Kommt bei der Oculus folgendes. Das was ich jetzt schreibe ist aus ein Post von Facebook von mir. Ich habe ein Dioptrienwert von -2 auf beiden Augen. Einstellen lässt sich nur der Abstand zwischen den beiden Augen, welches nie für ein klares Bild beitragen kann.Und somit schnell für Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit sorgt, da man sehr schnell die Augen zukneift für schärferes sehen. Nach ein Test mit Brille, war das Bild klar und scharf bis auf den Fliegengittereffekt, welches bei weiten Objekten das Gefühl gibt auf ein Röhren-Fernseher zu schauen. Welches aber aufgrund der 90Hz und schnellen Bewegungen in EVE oder bei Comicartigen spielen verschwindet. Nur je realer das Spiel oder träger der Input umso mehr kommen die Probleme mit Übelkeit. Hier liegt es an den Spieleentwickler das Input zu bessern und eine bessere Auflösung der Rift. ab 2,5k pro Auge sollte das Fliegengitter keine Probleme mehr machen. Also für den Mainstream ist diese noch nichts, aber für Enthusiasten  wie mich ein feines Spielzeug. Das heisst ein 4K Bildschirm ist Pflicht. Nur fehlt mit heutigen Grafikkarten die Leistung dazu, deshalb hat man sich bestimmt für die niedrige Auflösung entschieden. Wenn das CV2 raus kommt, sollte es besser werden. Das heisst man bleibt noch mit der CV1 Betatester.


----------



## mauhdl (4. April 2016)

Das ist ok ich mag aber oculus nicht und Facebook wenn schon htc und steam, aber ich werde für den Einstieg bei razers osvr Brille bleiben.


----------



## Deathseal (4. April 2016)

Denke daran das die Razer nur auf 60Hz läuft bzw das Devkit. ich habe noch eine Brille gefunden. 3Glasses D2 3D Virtual Reality VR Headset PC Version 2K dort gibt es auch Standalone Geräte auf Android Basis.


----------



## Deathseal (4. April 2016)

oder welches auch noch sehr interessant ist ANTVR Kit PC 3D Immersive Virtual Reality VR Headset  die würde sich auch Lohnen


----------



## mauhdl (4. April 2016)

Es läuft auf 120hz


----------



## mauhdl (23. April 2016)

Hallo wollte nochmal fragen ob jemand die osvr 1.4 schon in Aktion hat und ein paar Infos geben kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

